
What Is Haberman? - muglug
https://regexking.info/2019/08/05/haberman.html
======
NikkiA
Lots of places have multiple names, that come and go as the surrounding areas
grow and merge, and sometimes de-merge as the new 'big area' merges with
somewhere else and what was once a village name becomes an 'area' name.
Sometimes you get artifacts like train stations or named parks left behind.

------
seren
For what is worth, Haberman does not seem to exist on OpenStreetMap, that
would tend to give credence to the theory that it is not a local name.

~~~
maxerickson
The GNIS data was imported to OSM, and many of the items have not been further
updated, so it can be pretty hit and miss.

